# why won't bettas eat off the bottom?



## DarthMaul (Mar 30, 2010)

It seems like a lot of bettas just refuse to eat the food once it hits the bottom. Why is this? As some know, i have to pre-soak my the pellets for Peter and now it also looks like i will have to for my new girl =[ anyways, it takes some effort and time to do this and when Peter attacks the softened pellet from my finger tip and misses and it floats to the bottom, he won't eat it off the bottom and i have to soak a new one. boooo....A little while ago, Peter missed and as it was floating to the bottom, i actually pointed at it and he followed it down LOL, but once it hit the bottom, he just stared at it and then swam back up slapping his chops as to say "hey where is my grub?" haha


----------



## Mister Sparkle (Apr 13, 2010)

Some will eat off the bottom, and some won't. They're silly like that! ;-)


----------



## DarthMaul (Mar 30, 2010)

any other feed back? 1fish2fish, xxabc, dramaqueen?? LOL


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

Tango learned to eat off the floor from the corys. I guess some of them need a fish teacher vs. a human teacher.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

HAHAHA!!! GOOD ONE!!!
Bettas are stuck up snobs and would not never eat off the bottom haha.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Mine won't eat off the bottom.


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

I've only had one that would eat off the bottom. If it isn't on the top, forget about it!lol


----------



## DarthMaul (Mar 30, 2010)

spoiled brats! lol but gotta LOVE em!


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

I love the looks that they give me if the pellets sink. They give me a pouty look and it seems like they're saying "Um, I'm not picking that up."lol


----------



## DarthMaul (Mar 30, 2010)

yes, that is exactly what Peter does LOL


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

My plakat is a little pig and eats everything off the bottom. Once he spent an hour trying to pick a blood worm off the gravel XD but my other bettas look at me like they're saying... "Uhm... Do you _actually _expect me to eat THAT? It's been on the FLOOR of my aquarium."


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

Ha!
"Really... I mean... I POO down there!!"


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

:rofl:


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

:rofl:!


----------



## xxabc (Feb 1, 2010)

Didn't know I was called here, haha. 

Mine RECENTLY started eating off the bottom. No real explanation...I added a couple smaller plants and he seemed to like playing down there. The next accident involving a falling pellet including him actually NOTICING it (30 minutes later, haha...) when he went back to his play-pen. Now he occasionally scavenges the bottom. 

But other than that...it's possibly instinct? When in doubt, point fingers at instinct. Haha.


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

I used to have a female that would ONLY eat off the bottom...she totally refused pellets when they were still floating. Bettas are weird like that. :roll:

After I added her to my sorority, my other girls learned from her to check the bottom for food! Little piggies.


----------

